# Municipal EMS employment in U.S.



## theasianEMT (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey all, I'm a current EMT with experience on a CCT (ALS)/ BLS hospital-based EMS ambulance as well as 911 hospital experience. I am considering going to paramedic school and moving someplace else to get picked up at a municipal EMS agency. I do not mind having to start as an EMT-I first and getting promoted btw. Anyone have any suggestions on the best places to go as far as getting employed? I will also be looking towards signing up for the National guard as well as an Health Services Officer...Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2015)

My best advice would be to look at Texas. Theres a large number of good municipal and county systems


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for your response! I will look into Texas I have heard a lot of their EMS systems. Any other places that you would recommend in other states? Like somewhere out east?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> Thanks for your response! I will look into Texas I have heard a lot of their EMS systems. Any other places that you would recommend in other states? Like somewhere out east?


Durham or wake county ems in north Carolina. East baton rogue EMS in Louisiana


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 25, 2015)

I would not look at NC until after you have completed paramedic school, they are a heavy ALS state and their EMT turnover is pretty bad (at least compared to their paramedic turnover) for non-homegrown EMTs.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 25, 2015)

DrParasite said:


> I would not look at NC until after you have completed paramedic school, they are a heavy ALS state and their EMT turnover is pretty bad (at least compared to their paramedic turnover) for non-homegrown EMTs.


I have heard that you need a few years of experience at least in paramedicine before they will consider hiring you. I was not planning on moving yet but definitely wanted to know where to head to in order to grow in EMS. Do you know any other good places to work in terms of county municipal or city municipal jobs for paramedics?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 26, 2015)

I posted this in another employment thread recently- we're not strictly-speaking a municipal, but we're pretty close. The hospital is run by an independent governmental authority. 

Denver Health is hiring, last I heard there's going to be another academy in January. 

Starting pay is $21.50 with more for experience. Benefits are good, affordable insurance, 401(a) and 457(b) with matching by the hospital. 

Protocols are here. 

There's lots of opportunities to do different work, as well. We have solo airport medics, bike medics, CCT medics, and a wildland medical team. 
Also evening and night shift differentials, paid CE hours, free CE/cert classes, and tuition reimbursement.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 26, 2015)

Ensihoitaja said:


> I posted this in another employment thread recently- we're not strictly-speaking a municipal, but we're pretty close. The hospital is run by an independent governmental authority.
> 
> Denver Health is hiring, last I heard there's going to be another academy in January.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. That sounds like a great job and opportunity. Too bad I'm not a paramedic yet. I will however keep this mind for the future. This is a hospital based job then, if I'm understanding this correctly?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 26, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> Thanks for the heads up. That sounds like a great job and opportunity. Too bad I'm not a paramedic yet. I will however keep this mind for the future. This is a hospital based job then, if I'm understanding this correctly?



Yes. We do hire some EMTs, but they primarily drive the CCT and detox van.


----------



## Imacho (Nov 26, 2015)

www.medic911.com We're based in Charlotte and work for Mecklenburg county. Great system and benefits. I've recruited a few from this board that now work for MEDIC. They can confirm that its great to work here. We're also on crew cab type 1 trucks and looking to replace the entire fleet in the next few years, as well as move to a larger HQ. We've outgrown our current building..... again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2015)

MEDIC was on my short list when I was looking for a new place. I have heard great things about it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2015)

MEDIC was also on my short list a few years ago. The SSM thing killed it for me. I met a crew sitting in a CVS parking lot that did nothing but ***** about the service. Kind of left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 26, 2015)

Charlotte is a cool city. Lots of changes over the past decade, almost all positive. Low cost of living for an urban area. Plus the beach and the mountains are both within easy weekend trip range.

Move (or visit) here and I'll spring for some beers at one of the 20+ breweries we have here now.

Edit: MEDIC isn't the only game in town. I was at MedCenter Air for several years and they have a busy ground division. Plus lots of more rural county-based systems in the vicinity.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

Imacho said:


> www.medic911.com We're based in Charlotte and work for Mecklenburg county. Great system and benefits. I've recruited a few from this board that now work for MEDIC. They can confirm that its great to work here. We're also on crew cab type 1 trucks and looking to replace the entire fleet in the next few years, as well as move to a larger HQ. We've outgrown our current building..... again.


Thanks for the insight, I haven't heard about MEDIC before. Is the system great for a newbie medic to try to get hired out there?


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

Remi said:


> Charlotte is a cool city. Lots of changes over the past decade, almost all positive. Low cost of living for an urban area. Plus the beach and the mountains are both within easy weekend trip range.
> 
> Move (or visit) here and I'll spring for some beers at one of the 20+ breweries we have here now.
> 
> Edit: MEDIC isn't the only game in town. I was at MedCenter Air for several years and they have a busy ground division. Plus lots of more rural county-based systems in the vicinity.


That sounds like a great area to live in for me. I might just take you up on that offer haha. How is flight medicine there compared to the ground EMS? Is it used often times in emergencies or more of waiting for a CCT call to do IFTs? Not that I mind doing either...just curious is all


----------



## Imacho (Nov 28, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> Thanks for the insight, I haven't heard about MEDIC before. Is the system great for a newbie medic to try to get hired out there?


I was a new hire medic with zero 911 experience. With that being said, I was thrown into the deep end. Luckily with all the support of friends, coworkers and supervisors I survived. If you have previous 911 experience you should be fine. 

As Remi said, there are a lot of Micro breweries here. And Asheville NC has the largest amount of breweries per capita. It's only a gorgeous 2 hr drive away. I've visited quite a few. A brew tour can make for an exciting weekend. And there are quite a few of us that home brew.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

I see, thanks for the insight. I'll definitely look into it once I get my medic license. I do have some 911 EMT-B experience as a tech but in terms of ambulance care I mostly do CCTs. So I might look into getting some sort of 911 experience before moving out to NC and looking at the different systems out there. Definitely wanted to know what my options were though before making the move. And in terms of breweries, that sounds magnificent. A good weekend getaway would be nice for a brewery tour. Thanks!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 28, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> That sounds like a great area to live in for me. I might just take you up on that offer haha. How is flight medicine there compared to the ground EMS? Is it used often times in emergencies or more of waiting for a CCT call to do IFTs? Not that I mind doing either...just curious is all



When I was at MedCenter Air (MCA), the ground division was based at Carolinas Medical Center and was primarily CCT and ALS interfacility, staffed by the flight RN's and flight RRT's with EMT and paramedic drivers. The paramedics would sometimes be paired with one of the flight RN's instead of a second RN or an RRT. 

Since I left, the ground division has become much busier, and my understanding is that most ground crews are now paramedic/EMT and that they do mostly BLS and some ALS transfers. But there still is the potential for a paramedic to become involved with the CCT side of things.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

Remi said:


> When I was at MedCenter Air (MCA), the ground division was based at Carolinas Medical Center and was primarily CCT and ALS interfacility, staffed by the flight RN's and flight RRT's with EMT and paramedic drivers. The paramedics would sometimes be paired with one of the flight RN's instead of a second RN or an RRT.
> 
> Since I left, the ground division has become much busier, and my understanding is that most ground crews are now paramedic/EMT and that they do mostly BLS and some ALS transfers. But there still is the potential for a paramedic to become involved with the CCT side of things.


Okay I see. That's a full team to do a CCT call. Out here in SoCal there has been a lot of CCTs now being handled by only a paramedic and EMT as a driver or two paramedics staffing the ambulance. Are the paramedics that are FP-C allowed to do flight ALS IFTs with the RN then? Or is that a full team of RNs and RRTs only as well?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 28, 2015)

At MCA only the RN's and RRT's fly......just the way they've always done it. They try to do ground CCT's the same way, but for scheduling reasons it isn't uncommon to have a RN/paramedic crew (with a EMT driver) dispatched on a CCT.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

Remi said:


> At MCA only the RN's and RRT's fly......just the way they've always done it. They try to do ground CCT's the same way, but for scheduling reasons it isn't uncommon to have a RN/paramedic crew (with a EMT driver) dispatched on a CCT.


Do you think that'll ever change where they'll let the paramedics fly with the RN?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 28, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> Do you think that'll ever change where they'll let the paramedics fly with the RN?


No. At least not anytime soon.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

Remi said:


> No. At least not anytime soon.


Bummer I have heard though that's the way most places are going though


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> Bummer I have heard though that's the way most places are going though



I can think of a handful of programs that did not used to fly with paramedics that now do. Vanderbilt, Colorado, Duke, Baptist.......but MCA won't be one of them.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 29, 2015)

The pay isn't great in the Carolinas in general. Expect to start in the low to mid $30k for a yearly salary on a 56 hour workweek, which is $11/hr best case scenario. Charleston County EMS in South Carolina pays higher than most other places, around $40k to start IIRC, but where they blow away the 56 hour places (typically 24/48 with no Kelly days, great burnout potential) is that they've recently discontinued their 24 hr shifts, and now do 12's only, for a 42hr workweek, with a cap. of 16 consecutive hours! More EMS organizations need to follow this lead. All things being equal, if a department quotes a yearly salary of $36,608 on a 56 hour workweek, it's $11/hr. Your hourly rate at the same place on a 42 hr schedule is just under $16.50/hr. See the difference? Where it really gets costly is with your OT rates, which is $16.50 for the 56 hour person, and $24.75 for the 42 hour employee! If you only do 24 hrs of OT per month, the 56 hour pay is an extra $4,752, and for 42 hr pay it's an extra $7,128, a difference of $2,376. It gets even more maddening if the 56 hour employee goes back and re-calculates their pay based on the 42 hour pay rate. If the 42 hour employee averages 56 hour/week over then whole year (14 hours OT weekly), their yearly pay is $54,826! (36,608 + 18,108 in OT) This is how you get screwed working a 56 hour workweek. BTW, $36,608 x 1.5 = $54,912, so it can be said that a 42 hour employee working the same amount of hours as a 56 hr employee is making 1.5 the former's salary, same hours worked. The more OT the 42 hour person does, the wider the gap. Few people realize this, and are content with being able to work less days per week. This is how these employers get over on you.

If at all possible, avoid any place that has a 56 hour workweek. I'm fire based, so FLSA laws pay 53 hrs straight time and 3 hrs. OT on the average, so with the same quoted yearly salary, 53 hrs at $12.25/hr + 3 hrs at $18.375 = $36,627. So, if you're fire-based FLSA doing the 56 hour workweek, at least you get an extra $1.25/hr over the EMS only employee getting $11/hr on a 40 straight + 16 OT per week situation.

If Law Enforcement appeals to you, there's the Maryland State Troopers, and Fairfax County Police in VA, who both have LEO medics flying:

http://mdsp.maryland.gov/Careers/Pages/TrooperMedic.aspx

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/police/jobs/police-officer.htm

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/police/helicopter/

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/hr/pay-plan/fy16/oplan16.pdf

Fairfax Police is putting their people through our medic school along with some of our FF/EMT's, so they are hurting for medics, and they are also hurting for LEO's in general. The FD covers all needed hours for VA and NR recert, so I'm sure that you could maintain your P-card while putting in the required time to be eligible to fly.

I've actually toyed with the idea of moving from FFX Co. FRD to Fairfax County police, and fly on FFX1. Pay cut, but going from 24's to 12's would be a welcome change, and I'm getting very burnt out with ground ambulance txp. We are a "1&1" system, which means we are an all-ALS fleet, so we run mostly BLS and very non-acute patients. I only do real ALS on a patient maybe once a week at best, and I do a lot of OT.


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 29, 2015)

46Young said:


> The pay isn't great in the Carolinas in general. Expect to start in the low to mid $30k for a yearly salary on a 56 hour workweek, which is $11/hr best case scenario. Charleston County EMS in South Carolina pays higher than most other places, around $40k to start IIRC, but where they blow away the 56 hour places (typically 24/48 with no Kelly days, great burnout potential) is that they've recently discontinued their 24 hr shifts, and now do 12's only, for a 42hr workweek, with a cap. of 16 consecutive hours! More EMS organizations need to follow this lead. All things being equal, if a department quotes a yearly salary of $36,608 on a 56 hour workweek, it's $11/hr. Your hourly rate at the same place on a 42 hr schedule is just under $16.50/hr. See the difference? Where it really gets costly is with your OT rates, which is $16.50 for the 56 hour person, and $24.75 for the 42 hour employee! If you only do 24 hrs of OT per month, the 56 hour pay is an extra $4,752, and for 42 hr pay it's an extra $7,128, a difference of $2,376. It gets even more maddening if the 56 hour employee goes back and re-calculates their pay based on the 42 hour pay rate. If the 42 hour employee averages 56 hour/week over then whole year (14 hours OT weekly), their yearly pay is $54,826! (36,608 + 18,108 in OT) This is how you get screwed working a 56 hour workweek. BTW, $36,608 x 1.5 = $54,912, so it can be said that a 42 hour employee working the same amount of hours as a 56 hr employee is making 1.5 the former's salary, same hours worked. The more OT the 42 hour person does, the wider the gap. Few people realize this, and are content with being able to work less days per week. This is how these employers get over on you.
> 
> If at all possible, avoid any place that has a 56 hour workweek. I'm fire based, so FLSA laws pay 53 hrs straight time and 3 hrs. OT on the average, so with the same quoted yearly salary, 53 hrs at $12.25/hr + 3 hrs at $18.375 = $36,627. So, if you're fire-based FLSA doing the 56 hour workweek, at least you get an extra $1.25/hr over the EMS only employee getting $11/hr on a 40 straight + 16 OT per week situation.
> 
> ...


Is that the starting pay of someone who is inexperienced in the Carolinas as a paramedic? Thank you for the detailed explanation btw. However I have not thought about being a police officer nor am I interested in law enforcement. I would much rather go the fire route than the police route in terms of being a medic. And the website does say it considers pay based on experience which I'm planning to get plenty of as a medic out here before moving.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 29, 2015)

http://www.wakegov.com/employment/salaryschedule/Pages/default.aspx

Band 4 is EMT-I, and Band 6 is a paramedic. This is Wake Co. NC, one the most highly regarded EMS employers in the Southeast and the country in general. So, medics get $33k to $56k, and it will take you a long time to get to $56k. This is typical of the Southeast.

Since you mentioned fire based, there are numerous departments in MD, Northen VA that start FF/EMT $45k and up, medics $55-$70k after finishing internship.

Fairfax County FRD pay scale, F18 is firefighter. Medics get step 3 after graduation, an additional 10% of 18/1 pay as a stipend, and $3/he to ride a medic, and $2/hr to ride a suppression unit as a medic:

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/hr/pay-plan/fy15/fy2015compensationplan.htm

Click on pay plan F


----------



## reaper (Nov 30, 2015)

If your interested in SC look at Greenville county. Largest system in the state. Best pay and protocols. Very good experience for new medic.

Greenvillecounty.org


----------



## theasianEMT (Nov 30, 2015)

reaper said:


> If your interested in SC look at Greenville county. Largest system in the state. Best pay and protocols. Very good experience for new medic.
> 
> Greenvillecounty.org


I'll look into that, thanks! I think I'm looking more of North Carolina though...


----------



## Imacho (Dec 1, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> I'll look into that, thanks! I think I'm looking more of North Carolina though...



If you like the outdoors and outdoor activities, you'll love it here. Theres so much to do. The US National Whitewater Training Center is here in Charlotte. Its the official training site to the US Olympic Team. http://usnwc.org


----------



## NCmedic (Dec 1, 2015)

We regularly hire new paramedics.  Its a fast paced, high expectations, high reward system.  Most new paramedics are successful as we provide a ton of training support to get you up to speed.  We are growing rapidly, creating more advancement opportunities than the average system.  Great state retirement system, competitive pay, that we evaluate regularly to stay aggressive for our region.  Charlotte has relatively low cost of living.  We are not a 100% true SSM,  more like a modified system status management.  Nearly every post location has crew quarters, if you see a truck parked at CVS, its because they are choosing to do so on their own.  We aren't perfect, but we do offer a lot.  I'm happy to answer any questions you have,  I manage our recruitment, hiring, and onboarding so I should be able to answer anything you ask.  I won't spin answers either,  I want to hire clinicians that are making informed decisions about their employment with honest information.  It does me, or a candidate no good to spoon feed sunshine and unicorns to get them to move across country only to come here, hate it and move back.

And the offer goes to anyone looking for information about Medic.  We are beginning a huge hiring push to combat the huge increase in call volume we have been seeing recently.  

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## theasianEMT (Dec 1, 2015)

NCmedic said:


> We regularly hire new paramedics.  Its a fast paced, high expectations, high reward system.  Most new paramedics are successful as we provide a ton of training support to get you up to speed.  We are growing rapidly, creating more advancement opportunities than the average system.  Great state retirement system, competitive pay, that we evaluate regularly to stay aggressive for our region.  Charlotte has relatively low cost of living.  We are not a 100% true SSM,  more like a modified system status management.  Nearly every post location has crew quarters, if you see a truck parked at CVS, its because they are choosing to do so on their own.  We aren't perfect, but we do offer a lot.  I'm happy to answer any questions you have,  I manage our recruitment, hiring, and onboarding so I should be able to answer anything you ask.  I won't spin answers either,  I want to hire clinicians that are making informed decisions about their employment with honest information.  It does me, or a candidate no good to spoon feed sunshine and unicorns to get them to move across country only to come here, hate it and move back.
> 
> And the offer goes to anyone looking for information about Medic.  We are beginning a huge hiring push to combat the huge increase in call volume we have been seeing recently.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information Eric, I really do appreciate your candor. How often do you guys hire new paramedics? I will probably be going to paramedic school in late 2016 and try to find a job afterwards.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 1, 2015)

reaper said:


> If your interested in SC look at Greenville county. Largest system in the state. Best pay and protocols. Very good experience for new medic.
> 
> Greenvillecounty.org



Pay scale looks really good for the area, and the 42 hr. schedule is definitely a plus. They incentivize holding an EMS degree as well:

https://www.greenvillecounty.org/Emergency_Medical_Services/pdf/GCEMS_salary_ranges.pdf

Do they do 24's, 12's, or something different?

OP, if they do 24's, it's ;likely a 24/72 or something similar. It looks like Charlotte NC is two hours away, so making two round trips every 8 days, and less if you take leave is definitely do-able, if you would prefer to live in Charlotte instead of Greenville.


----------



## reaper (Dec 1, 2015)

It is all 12's. Rotating, every other weekend off. OT is never a problem. Cost of living is average for the area. 2 hours to atlanta, 1.5 hours to Charlotte, 3 hours to Charleston. 30 minutes to mountains. Greenville constantly in top ten cities to live in.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm really liking this trend of departments going to 42 hr schedules with 12 hr. shifts! Kudos to Greenville and Charleston, and ATC-EMS if they get their act together and do like the other two. 

That wouldn't be a bad retirement spot for me, pick up a PT position, and still have the majority of my week off to enjoy retirement. Working txp on another fire based department after retirement would depress me - it's much better when you're working with people where the majority like doing EMS, instead of the mixed bag in the fire service, where some like it, but many just see it as a necessary evil. I thought about prepping for a post-retirement management level position in fire/EMS, but the idea of doing PT or per diem ambulance work to have a lot of free time but still stay in the game is growing more appealing by the day. FT no, it would burn me out, but a 12 hr shift every 4 days on the average is easy to do. Retirement's not for another 14-15 years though.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 1, 2015)

If I can get my 457 high enough, I might take an early 20 year retirement and apply for Greenville and Charleston (if they offer PT/per diem). I loved living in Charleston, and I do hear that Greenville is very desirable as well.Hit 20 yrs, then start applying. Northern Virginia is a great place to make mountains of cash in Emergency 
Services, but not much else. It's just "meh"


----------



## NCmedic (Dec 2, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> Thank you for the information Eric, I really do appreciate your candor. How often do you guys hire new paramedics? I will probably be going to paramedic school in late 2016 and try to find a job afterwards.



Usually we do one orientation a quarter,  but I will be ramping up to five a year shortly.  Call volume is growing faster than I can hire and train Medics.  If you are not tied down to moving next year or after paramedic school we hire EMTs and our community college's paramedic program is gear around our shift schedule.  They offer both the certificate program and associated degree.


----------



## theasianEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

NCmedic said:


> Usually we do one orientation a quarter,  but I will be ramping up to five a year shortly.  Call volume is growing faster than I can hire and train Medics.  If you are not tied down to moving next year or after paramedic school we hire EMTs and our community college's paramedic program is gear around our shift schedule.  They offer both the certificate program and associated degree.


I'm finishing up my bachelor degree and cannot leave this instant unfortunately. I have a couple of semesters left. Once I'm finished however I have no problem moving if it means a job opportunity arises such as that. Do you guys promote EMTs then to the medic position pending completion of the course?


----------



## NCmedic (Dec 2, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> I'm finishing up my bachelor degree and cannot leave this instant unfortunately. I have a couple of semesters left. Once I'm finished however I have no problem moving if it means a job opportunity arises such as that. Do you guys promote EMTs then to the medic position pending completion of the course?



Completely understand that.  The program starts every August currently.   Once you complete your state or NR testing your upgrade to Paramedic is really simple if you go through the local program.  You just take the local scope of practice testing and a few check ride shifts with an FTO.  From there you can begin to work on upgrading to Relief Crew Chief(+5%) and then Crew Chief (additional +10%)


----------



## theasianEMT (Dec 3, 2015)

NCmedic said:


> Completely understand that.  The program starts every August currently.   Once you complete your state or NR testing your upgrade to Paramedic is really simple if you go through the local program.  You just take the local scope of practice testing and a few check ride shifts with an FTO.  From there you can begin to work on upgrading to Relief Crew Chief(+5%) and then Crew Chief (additional +10%)


And does the company give extra towards having a bachelor degree? I'm getting mine in health sciences. That sounds like a simple process in terms of training and feasibility. Will the company pay for the local scope of practice testing or will I have to bear the burden of that myself (after getting my NR afterwards of course)


----------



## NCmedic (Dec 3, 2015)

theasianEMT said:


> And does the company give extra towards having a bachelor degree? I'm getting mine in health sciences. That sounds like a simple process in terms of training and feasibility. Will the company pay for the local scope of practice testing or will I have to bear the burden of that myself (after getting my NR afterwards of course)



Currently there isn't a pay bump for a degree; however, it is very adventitious to have when competing for promotional opportunities.

Our local scope of practice is all done in house, of which you are paid for.   We are a state recognized teaching and credentialing center.  All of your CE is provided in house and paid, overtime if its your long week.


----------



## theasianEMT (Dec 3, 2015)

NCmedic said:


> Currently there isn't a pay bump for a degree; however, it is very adventitious to have when competing for promotional opportunities.
> 
> Our local scope of practice is all done in house, of which you are paid for.   We are a state recognized teaching and credentialing center.  All of your CE is provided in house and paid, overtime if its your long week.


That sounds great, thank you for the helpful information. I will certainly look into it.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 4, 2015)

https://jobsweb.charlestoncounty.org/hronline/public/vacancylisting.aspx

Charleston County SC is hiring medics right now. This can be good to look at, so you can reference their pay, benefits, and work schedule vs other departments after you get your medic cert:

https://jobsweb.charlestoncounty.org/hronline/public/vacancylisting.aspx

*Position:*  PARAMEDIC
*Grade:* TSFL/08
*Position #:* EMPPOO48
*Department:* EMERGENCY MEDICAL SERVICES
*Salary Range:* HIRING HOURLY RATE $15.85 - $16.82
*Minimum requirements:*
Minimum Education - a HS diploma
Minimum Qualification - 6 months of EMS (ambulance service transport or other patient care) experience along with the following certifications and licensure: SCDHEC Paramedic (National Registry preferred), BLS, ACLS, and a valid driver’s license.
*Description:*
  With the growth in Charleston County, Charleston County EMS has an exciting opportunity to work in a fast paced 911 system which was awarded the 2010 EMS System of the Year. Modern equipment, advanced protocols and employee participation in research and system development makes this the place to be. CCEMS now operates on a 12 hour shift (every other weekend is a three day weekend) schedule. 

To qualify for this position, you must have at least a HS diploma plus 6 months of EMS (ambulance service transport or other patient care) experience along with the following certifications and licensure: SCDHEC Paramedic (National Registry preferred), BLS, ACLS, and a valid driver’s license. ITLS or PHTLS and PEPP or PALS are preferred. The selected candidate must have a valid SC driver’s license within 30 days of hire. The following training is required within 3 months of employment: ICS 100, 200, 700, 704 and 800. Candidates must provide documentation verifying their eligibility credentials with the completed application.

In addition to the above candidates must also be able to: drive an emergency vehicle, have excellent communications skills (in person, over the radio/telephone, and written), work a variety of shifts, perform a wide variety of duties with accuracy and speed under pressure, provide basic life support patient care, follow safety protocols, read maps and find locations within the County, perform calmly in emergency situations, and other EMT related duties. Knowledge must include but is not limited to: laws and regulations of US DOT, FCC, DEA and SCDHEC in regard to the practice of emergency medical services, County and EMS policies and procedures, Charleston County geography, vehicle extrication and rescue principles, patient stabilization, medical terminology, and defensive driving techniques. The paramedic is responsible for providing advance life support patient care, communicating appropriately, ensuring the readiness of vehicles and equipment, maintaining uniforms and stations, attending training, and following safety guidelines and medical protocols. APPLICATION DEADLINE: FRIDAY, DECEMBER 18, 2015.



*Application Deadline:* 12/18/2015
.


----------



## theasianEMT (Dec 4, 2015)

46Young said:


> https://jobsweb.charlestoncounty.org/hronline/public/vacancylisting.aspx
> 
> Charleston County SC is hiring medics right now. This can be good to look at, so you can reference their pay, benefits, and work schedule vs other departments after you get your medic cert:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, I appreciate it!


----------

